# Problema Alsa

## alkz

Ciao ragazzi e' da ieri che cerco di scervellarmi per capire che diavolo c'e' che non va con Alsa.

Premetto che ho un kernel 3.0.6, di seguito vi posto un paio di output che penso siano utili per un'analisi del problema.

 *comando wrote:*   

> lsmod | grep snd
> 
> snd_seq_dummy           1311  0 
> 
> snd_seq_oss            27044  0 
> ...

 

 *comando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci | grep -i audio
> 
> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
> ...

 

 *comando wrote:*   

> cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat 
> 
> Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.24 emulation code)
> 
> Kernel: Linux darkside 3.0.6-gentoo #6 SMP Sat Nov 19 20:48:55 GMT 2011 x86_64
> ...

 

 *comando wrote:*   

> cat /proc/asound/cards
> 
>  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
> 
>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xf0400000 irq 16
> ...

 

Ho anche restartato il server alsa ed emergiato alsa-utils, alsa-oss, alsa-plugins. Con alsaconf mi rileva le 2 schede e pare le configuri correttamente, tuttavia con un consueto speaker-test o con aplay sento esclusivamente un disturbo (tanto per capirci: come le radio che non sono sintonizzate  :Very Happy: ).

Grazie mille e buona giornata  :Very Happy: Last edited by alkz on Sun Nov 20, 2011 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *alkz wrote:*   

> ... restartato ... emergiato ...

  :Shocked:  espressione che suona ripugnante, a dir poco. Al massimo emerso (italianizzando a sproposito); ma è meglio installato o compilato.

"Restartato" è un initile ed atroce barbarismo.

Solita prece per la lingua italica, forse prossima vittima dopo la democrazia in questo sciagurato paese.  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Mr. Green: 

Comunque:

La compatibilità OSS in gentoo è inutile; sono solo due i pacchetti, deprecati, che ne hanno bisogno (cerca sul forum i dettagli).

Non credo che il codec giusto sia il conexant, forse non sono tutti abilitati o prova a forzarne un altro.

Dai uno sguardo qui

Verifica la configurazione del kernel e correggila per iniziare.

Per cortesia sostituisci i tag 

```
[code][/code]
```

 con 

```
[quote="comando"]output[/quote]
```

, almeno per la rima citazione. Come sono rendi la lettura difficile a chi non ha un monitor extralarge.

----------

## alkz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *alkz wrote:*   ... restartato ... emergiato ...  espressione che suona ripugnante, a dir poco. Al massimo emerso (italianizzando a sproposito); ma è meglio installato o compilato.
> 
> "Restartato" è un initile ed atroce barbarismo.
> 
> Solita prece per la lingua italica, forse prossima vittima dopo la democrazia in questo sciagurato paese. 
> ...

 

Done  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:  ehm ... mi hai citato per intero, dal sorriso capisco che hai capito fin dove scherzavo ... ma ...  :Question: 

Se hai risolto è buona educazione indicare come ed aggiungere [risolto] al titolo, se hai altri dubbi chiedi.

----------

## alkz

Semplicemente: Non ho risolto

----------

## djinnZ

Così non ti aiuti certo. Cosa hai provato? Cosa hai verificato?

Per prima cosa avvia alsamixer, imposta tutti i volumi al 50%, togli i mute e prova tutti i jack. Spesso sono scombinati come nella discussione che ti ho indicato.

In generale, partendo da questo esempio (sono i risultati del mio pc, sul tuo saranno leggermente diversi)  *lspci -kvvnns 00:14.2 wrote:*   

> 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)
> 
>         Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]
> 
>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
> ...

 puoi prendere vendor id e model id per cercare qui. Oppure a partire da 

```
Codec: VIA VT1818S
```

 Per capire a quale voce di questo elenco corrisponde la tua scheda (o guardi nella documentazione del tuo kernel che è sicuramente più aggiornata).

nella configurazionedel kernel verifica che

```
  │ │           [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support 

  │ │           [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support 

  │ │           [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support

  │ │           [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support 

  │ │           [*]   Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support 

  │ │           [*]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support 

  │ │           [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support  

  │ │           [*]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support 

  │ │           [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support 

  │ │           [*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support 
```

A questo punto imposti 

```
options snd-hda-intel model=qualcosa
```

 scarichi il modulo e lo ricarichi.

A naso credo che model debba essere impostato a laptop o hp (Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) = Conexant 5051).

Hai un laptop HP?

Per disabilitare il supporto oss intendevo disabilitare la use flag oss ed avere 

```
  │ │           <*>   Sequencer support 

  │ │           < >     Sequencer dummy client 

  │ │           < >   OSS Mixer API  

  │ │           < >   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

  │ │           [ ]   OSS Sequencer API 

  │ │           <*>   HR-timer backend support 

  │ │           [*]     Use HR-timer as default sequencer timer  

  │ │           -*-   Dynamic device file minor numbers 

  │ │           [*]   Support old ALSA API  

  │ │           [*]   Verbose procfs contents  
```

nella conf del kernel. Risparmi sui moduli da caricare ed eviti una dipendenza inutile.

Spero sia chiaro adesso.

Vedi se non ci sono messaggi di errore nei log del kernel.

Prova un qualche player alternativo da linea di comando.

Questo è quello che posso suggerirti.

Edit: ho dimenticato il pacchetto media-sound/alsa-firmware e di impostare ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" (meglio "*" per provare) ed ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*" (assicurati che ci siano tutti in ogni caso, poi semmai fai pulizia), nel kernel CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=N (fonte di rogne).

```
awk '/^snd/||/^sound/&&($3==0){system("rmmod " $1)}' /proc/modules /proc/modules /proc/modules
```

 per rimuovere tutti i moduli.

Per i parametri del modulo hda-intel ho dimenticato enable= , enable_msi=  ed in particolare position_fix=[1,2,3]

Verifica in generale l'ottimizzazione del kernel, sarebbe preferibile preemptive.

Scusa ma alle volte dimentico di scrivere (lo so che è uno dei sintomi dell'arteriosclerosi ma non riesco a rassegnarmi) 

Rileggi tutto e riporta i risultati. Per evitare di deprimerti ti consiglio un corso di bestemmie (verso tipico) almeno ti sfoghi.

----------

